# Birdie go oops



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So Saturday morning, my daughter points to the window in our living room as says "Dad, I think something flew into our window." And before you ask, there was no bird in the flower bed below. Don't know what happened to it. But it looks like it led with its feet.
[attachment=0:13dqgjkr]Birdie Ooops.jpg[/attachment:13dqgjkr]


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Haha wonder where it went.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

It happens here too. The neighborhood cats hear the thump and race each other for the bird on the ground. I can knock on the window and have a herd of cats in my yard 24/7.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like that bird has lost its shadow.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I had an office down in Sandy on the greenway north of the mall. The ducks used to fly into the windows there all the time. Used to scare to beegeebees outa me. I sat with my back to the window. -)O(-


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That had to hurt. Poor bird..

You're windows must be too clean.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Stupid thing had to be pretty much covered in mud or something too.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Dont wash it .I think i see a face.


----------

